# Bowtech Reign or Realm or PSE Evolve - Hello from new menber in Ohio



## elker66* (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm in the market for a new bow. I have narrowed it down to a Bowtech Reign or RealmX or a PSE Evolve. I've never had a Bowtech and I am concerned about how well they stay in tune. I would be thankful for any feedback if someone has any of these bows.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*





















martinwhite66.*


----------



## bigassvip (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello from Vancouver Island!


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Welcome to AT


----------

